# weening



## levans565 (Apr 20, 2005)

*weaning*

My Grandson found a baby pigeon about a month ago and altho bird (winston)and grandson (Zac) are both doing well, we now have a bird that needs to be eating bird seed instead of formula and were not sure how to wean him off the formula onto seed with out starving him. He's learning to fly now and it won't be long before he'll be wanting to be free. How do we prepare him for that. Help!


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

Reduce the number of times you give formula and offer seed and water in s/he enclosure/box/cage. Sprinkle a litttle seed around the seed container, show s/he the water by gently tipping s/he beak in the water dish [ pigeons drink like we do ]. Watch for seed being disturbed and water level down in the container. S/he should wean rather soon.


----------



## levans565 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Thank You*

bkolwe:

Thank You for your reply. We will try that.


----------



## Spike (Aug 4, 2006)

*I am having trouble weening*

I found "Spike" over a month ago as a squab and I am trying to ween him. 

He pecks at seed, but doesn't eat it. I have tried finch food, wild bird seed, pigeon feed, and now chicken scratch. He is no longer as interested in the formula and it is frankly becoming a pain to feed him with the syringe, but I am afraid that if I stop he will starve because he won't swallow the seed. I have also started with meal worms and wheat bread, but I have to open his beak and push the food to the back of his throat or he shakes his head and it flies everywhere.

It seems like he should be eating if he is fully feathered, flying, and pecking at seed.

Is there something wrong with my bird?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Hello and welcome to pigeon talk,


*I found "Spike" over a month ago as a squab and I am trying to ween him. 

He pecks at seed, but doesn't eat it. I have tried finch food, wild bird seed, pigeon feed, and now chicken scratch. He is no longer as interested in the formula and it is frankly becoming a pain to feed him with the syringe, but I am afraid that if I stop he will starve because he won't swallow the seed. I have also started with meal worms and wheat bread, but I have to open his beak and push the food to the back of his throat or he shakes his head and it flies everywhere.

*Please try to hand feed the seed now, and encourage him to peck at the seed by moving the seed with your finger. He needs to get the feel of the seed and the taste of it on his tongue and once you stop feeding the formula and he gets a little hungry he will eat more and more seed. The best time to let him try to feed himself is in the morning when he is good and hungry. Hand feed him 1 tablsepoon of pigeon seed four times a day, until he gets good at picking up the seed and actually swallowing it. He needs to learn to use and strengthen his muscles in his tongue. Please don't feed him meal worms or bread, it is not good for him. pigeons are mostly grain, seed and legume eaters. You can supplement a little meat protein with organic dog food or pigeon pellets. 

*


It seems like he should be eating if he is fully feathered, flying, and pecking at seed.

Is there something wrong with my bird?
*
No, I don't think so. Hand raised babies seem to be slower in the weaning dept, because they don't have their parents to show them how to eat, as well as other birds their age. They seem to learn quickly when youngsters are together, as it is like a school environment.*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Spike, first off, welcome to the forum. Your little pigeon is like most of them are when there is just the one - hard to wean. Continue to feed him but cut back to just feeding him in the evening. Keep seed and water in his cage all the time and work with him to learn how to eat like tapping your finger on the seed and dipping his beak a little in the water. It just takes patience and time but he'll catch on.

If you have a gram scale it is very helpful to weigh pigeons every day while you're weaning them to make sure they don't lose weight. If any of ours don't catch on to eating and lose a gram or so we go back to feeding at least 2 x day. Just don't worry, he'll be eating before you know it.

Do stop feeding him meal worms and the wheat bread. Stick with seed. They may eat the occasional worm or insect but they are basically seed eaters and shouldn't be fed worms.


----------



## Spike (Aug 4, 2006)

*Thank You*

Hello again, and thanks for the welcome and replies. Some progress has occured. I saw Spike swallow a couple of seeds. They were the round "balls" from the pigeon feed. I've learned a lot from reading posts on the Pigeon Talk forum. I have cut back on feeding formula, but it is so sad because every time I feed Spike he cries like he is starving  I am a little afraid to only feed him once a day. I am a novice though and I welcome your advice. So far I have been feeding him the normal 3X a day, but only about 1/3 as much. Should I continue that or only feed him in the evening? He is drinking water! Horray!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Spike

If you are worried then by all means continue to feed him. Honestly, one day he will begin eating on his own and will run from you when he sees the syringe. Most of ours have done that. There have been many times that we have stopped feeding them (tough love  ) only to start back the next day because they were not catching on. I would rather feed them awhile longer than necessary than worry about them not getting enough food. It is really hard to wean a single baby. When you have at least two they seem to pick it up faster.

You might try feeding him a regular meal in the morning, skip the mid-day and then feed him again at night. Do this for a few days then stop the morning feed.

Don't get discouraged.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Insure that Spike gets feed until he eats well enough on his own. 3x minimum should work provided he is getting enough.

One he gets a bit older twice a day is enough.

In the morning after mine get their free time flying, I give each two tablespoons of pigeonfeed followed with a pich of lentils, split green peas, or raw unsalted shelled sunflower seeds and an added supplement on alternating days.

In the afternoon, maybe check the water dish and seed dish and replenish or change as needed.


----------



## Spike (Aug 4, 2006)

*Where do you buy food?*



Victor said:


> In the morning after mine get their free time flying, I give each two tablespoons of pigeonfeed followed with a pich of lentils, split green peas, or raw unsalted shelled sunflower seeds and an added supplement on alternating days.


So far Spike is preferring the brown pearl sized seed from the pigeon feed. Are the lentils and split green peas cooked? Where do you buy those? What is the supplement? Sorry for so many ?'s Thank you all for the info!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

The lentils and split green peas are the raw hard variety that you find most likely in the bean section of most any super mart.

The bags are about a buck a piece and go a long way. I offer these every other day, and alternate them. I keep them in old jelly jars to keep them dry and fresh. Now I have a schedule I try to follow for my small flock.I'm not perfect, so sometimes I deviate from it, but I try to follow my schedule. I am in the bus business, so it usually works for my and the birds. 

Every Tuesday is ACV water day. 

I use the mother variety of apple cider vinegar found at health food stores. The brand I have now is BRAGG RAW-ORGANIC UNFILTERED ACV. I paid $2.79 for mine, and it too will last a very long time . I put a teaspoon and one half of the ACV in a half gal. clean empty milk jug so I can re seal the mix. Once a week is the recommended dosage to insure a good healthy system in your pigeon. 

Every Saturday is pro biotic day for my pigeons. I sprinkle the supplement (Pro biotic Acidophilus) over the pigeon mix. This too I purchase at the same Health food store and a bottle of 60 capsules will run you, oh about 4 bucks. 


Oh, I forgot about Thursday...this is their garlic supplemental day, which I sprinkle over their seed as well. The variety I have I purchased from Foy's pigeon Supple Hose over the internet. The cost if not mistaken, was about 6 dollars, and it really goes a long way. You may add it to the water as well. The directions on the jar instruct you how to add this important supplement. Have you read _Trees Grey's _sticky on *Garlic*?

Once a month I give my pigeons a pigeon salt water bath. I also get mine from Foy's fairly well priced as well, but otherwise, mine get an almost daily clean regular water mist/shower from my hose set on the gentle shower side.

Now in case you are wondering, the pigeon mix I use is the Kay-tee Supreme Paloma (pigeon) -Dove mix. Most reputable pet shops carry it. I get mine from Pet-CO, for $3.88 a bag. It should last one pigeon quite a while.I use one in two weeks... 6 little _piggies_ that I have.Oh...I mean pijjies! It has a good well balance variety of pigeon seed with added nutriants in it.

Every other day, or as a reward treat I give mine the raw unsalted shelled sunflower seeds. I get it from the grocery as well...in the peacan and nut section. Most of them love it.

Every pigeon family has their own routine, but this works for me.


----------



## Spike (Aug 4, 2006)

Alright. So I went to the sticky posted by Reti on the pet pigeons thread. I found a lot of good info. similar to what you said, so I printed that. I am still new and the forum is a little hard to navigate so I didn't find the garlic sticky, but I did read about putting a clove in the water overnight for immunity.
I am a little disappointed with Kay-tee. I bought their pigeon feed from the bulk container and there are bugs in it! I am not neccessarily blaming KT, but I don't want to buy from that pet store again. I am probably going to go to a health store and make my own mix. 
Thanks Victor- you have been very generous with your replies... And, well, it looks like I have a new hobby, so as often as possible I will be checking in with Pigeon Talk and learning more about our new addition addition to our home, SPIKE!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Spike,

Here is the sticky on garlic:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12553

This was in our General Discussions forum, but you'll find loads of stickies on nutrition, feeding, health, etc. in our Resources forum....just click on each forum to see what "stickies" come up...they're always on top of the first page in each forum.

Linda


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI SPIKE, First I would like to welcome you to pigeon talk. I live in OCEANSIDE,where are you located the reason I ask is if you live in SO. CAL there are some good pigeon supply houses and feed stores in the area and I could let you know where they are located. The feed I use is LEACH(ROYAL FEEDS) which I buy at JEDDS in ANAHEIM. GEORGE


----------



## Spike (Aug 4, 2006)

george simon said:


> HI SPIKE, First I would like to welcome you to pigeon talk. I live in OCEANSIDE,where are you located the reason I ask is if you live in SO. CAL there are some good pigeon supply houses and feed stores in the area and I could let you know where they are located. The feed I use is LEACH(ROYAL FEEDS) which I buy at JEDDS in ANAHEIM. GEORGE


Hi George, We live one hour north of Santa Barbara, but my in-laws live in Northridge. I have never heard of Jedds. We have a feed store in the next town. I will call and see if they have Leach. Then I will post what brands they do have for some advice. Thanks.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI SPIKE, I just want to let you know that we have a pigeon talk member in SANTA BARBARA, sbdoves is the handle that she goes by.You might try sending her a PM (private message). By the way my son attened WESTMOUNT COLLEGE, in SB that's quite a few years ago. He lives in LOMPOC I may get up there some day. GEORGE


----------



## Spike (Aug 4, 2006)

I called the feed stores around the area. There are none in town of course  But these are the brands they gave me. Most of the time it comes in 50 lb bulk, but I found one store that sells OH Kruse by the lb. I am a little afraid to buy it out of the package after my experience with the KT pigeon feed having bugs.
Brands:
OH Kruse gives protein as 17% but no ingredients listed.
Winners Cup- couldn't find any info.
Top Flight- no info.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

SPIKE, All grain type feeds for birds will have some weavel and moth eggs and when the temp. gets like it has been the eggs hatch its just the way its.However if you have cool place to store the feed you will overcome this to some extent.For one bird 5 lbs of feed would last a long time as the bird needs only about 2 ounces a day,that is about 2or3 tablespoons.Most people tend to over feed their birds,however your bird is still in the growing stage therefor may need a bit more,17% is good for a growing young bird.You also will need some grit with oyster shell about 1 table spoon every 2 or 3 days. The oyster shell gives the bird calcuim. You could store the feed in the refrigertor in plastic bags,grit need not be stored in a cool place. GEORGE


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi again Spike~

I just caught up on some reading in here and was disapointed you had a bad experience with Kay-tee pigeon mix. 

It must have been the store having less than ideal storage prior to stocking it.I am a happy customer with Kaytee as are my pigeons. 

I would complain to Kat-tee and find another shop, or go through Jedd, Foy's, etc.


----------



## SB_doves (Mar 18, 2006)

george simon said:


> HI SPIKE, I just want to let you know that we have a pigeon talk member in SANTA BARBARA, sbdoves is the handle that she goes by.You might try sending her a PM (private message). By the way my son attened WESTMOUNT COLLEGE, in SB that's quite a few years ago. He lives in LOMPOC I may get up there some day. GEORGE


Hey George,

I am a he Kevin is my name and I work for Westmont small world isn't it.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*What Was I Thinking*



SB_doves said:


> Hey George,
> 
> I am a he Kevin is my name and I work for Westmont small world isn't it.


KEVIN,LOLI sure screw that up am still laughing but thats ok I needed a good laugh. How did the meeting with the race guys go good I hope.GEORGE


----------



## SB_doves (Mar 18, 2006)

george simon said:


> KEVIN,LOLI sure screw that up am still laughing but thats ok I needed a good laugh. How did the meeting with the race guys go good I hope.GEORGE


It went really good nice guys I am waiting to go to there next meeting. I also read the book born to win good read.


----------



## Spike (Aug 4, 2006)

george simon said:


> SPIKE, All grain type feeds for birds will have some weavel and moth eggs and when the temp. gets like it has been the eggs hatch its just the way its.However if you have cool place to store the feed you will overcome this to some extent.For one bird 5 lbs of feed would last a long time as the bird needs only about 2 ounces a day,that is about 2or3 tablespoons.Most people tend to over feed their birds,however your bird is still in the growing stage therefor may need a bit more,17% is good for a growing young bird.You also will need some grit with oyster shell about 1 table spoon every 2 or 3 days. The oyster shell gives the bird calcuim. You could store the feed in the refrigertor in plastic bags,grit need not be stored in a cool place. GEORGE


So weavels are not harmful to pigeons? I like the idea of storing it in the fridge. Now if the bird only needs 2-3 tablespoons of feed, but only picks the brown seeds out, then should I still only feed him 2-3 tbsp a day. I do give my bird grit.

Off topic...I found a great gazeebo tent on sale 1/2 off for Spike's aviary!!! I'm setting it up today.


----------

